# Had to take back a moultrie 1.3 trail cam



## striper commander (Jul 25, 2005)

Got it from walmart for a hundred dollars. Set it up and it took a pic after the delay time was up it would not take another. You could reset it and it would take a pic or to then it would just stop working anyways i took it back today and got my money back.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 25, 2005)

*??????????*

    Thats odd, a Moultrie having problems? Glad you got your money back.


----------



## deersled (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank goodness you bought it at Wallyworld.  I hate to say it, but I buy alot of stuff there, mainly because if I have a problem I know I can take it back. You can't say that for some Mom and Pop shops.


----------



## camotoy (Jul 26, 2005)

mines is 3 months old and knock on wood still going strong ,,got another 75 pics off of it sunday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 26, 2005)

That's the same one BPS has one sale ($99) that I want to buy.  Not liking hearing that.  A club member's brother has one and loves the thing.  I may still roll the dice....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 26, 2005)

Actually, maybe they are not quite the same?  
Here's WalMart's http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=4026288 
And here's BPS's http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...3&storeID=3&cmid=HOME_LAWRENCEVILLE_CIRCULAR1
Different case anyway.    
300 mag, which one did yours look like? 
Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## striper commander (Jul 26, 2005)

Mine was the one with the black case. I am gonna get a cuddeback 3.0 now.


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 26, 2005)

*lets see some pics*

so we can see how well a 100$ digital works.

Thanks!


----------



## CharlesH (Jul 26, 2005)

This is the one that I was looking at getting from BassPro myself; maybe that was just a bad seed.  I think I'll still give it a try and hope that it works.


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 28, 2005)

*pics*

pics anyone?


----------



## try2shoot (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's a few.I guess I've got lucky. Have had mine since middle of January and no problems. Only thing I dislike is the flash range.
Try2shoot


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 29, 2005)

try2shoot said:
			
		

> Here's a few.I guess I've got lucky. Have had mine since middle of January and no problems. Only thing I dislike is the flash range.
> Try2shoot


Nothing wrong with those.  
Thanks for posting!


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 29, 2005)

*thanks*

define flash range?  Most cameras are only good for 10-15 feet.  My 35 MM lakota will take good pics out to ten yards.  I generally set up a feeder/corn within 5 feet for good pics.

Thanks!


----------



## jl840 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Bps*

I looked at their website and did not see a digital for $99. The Moultri I saw for 99 was a 35 mm. Their Game Spy was 129. Let me know where they have the digital for seel at for 99 please. Thanks.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 29, 2005)

jl840 said:
			
		

> I looked at their website and did not see a digital for $99. The Moultri I saw for 99 was a 35 mm. Their Game Spy was 129. Let me know where they have the digital for seel at for 99 please. Thanks.


See post number 6 
http://www.forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=261629&postcount=6  (On the last page of the BPS flyer link, it's the last page)


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 29, 2005)

We have (4) Moultrie cams at our club. No problems. They were $200.00 ea and now at BPS for $99.00 it's a steal! You'll have to get a rain check they sold out first day. The new model comes out in Sept and will be 3.1 megapixel vs current 1.3, don't know the price. I broke a hinge on one (my fault) and called customer support and they shipped replacement parts asap, no cost!
Add cost of rechargable battery, upgrade sd card, solar charger @ $60.00. Everyone should have one of these especially at $99.00


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 29, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Everyone should have one of these especially at $99.00


Ssshhhhhhhhhh!!!!  I'll never get my rain checked filled!!!


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 31, 2005)

*more info*

alright you guys keep me posted on this camera.  I may get one in a few weeks!


Thanks!


----------



## Niner (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, I got THE last one the local Wally World had.       Hope it works ok.   
If not........back it goes.  If it goes back, at least I'll have another couple of SD cards for my mp3 player


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Aug 4, 2005)

i got one at bass pro this wkend its done great around the house got myself and momma a few times its even got an old battery in it gonna put it out this wkend itll be a few weeks before i get to check it though.


----------



## Mac (Aug 29, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> New model coming out and will be 3.1 megapixel vs current 1.3, don't know the price. @ $60.00. Everyone should have one of these especially at $99.00




I saw the new model in the Woods and Water for $169.00.
Available now.


----------

